# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Θερμοκρασία για παραδείσια τον χειμώνα

## tonis!

Οι αποψεις διειστανται στο θεμα της θερμοκρασιας που πρεπει να εχει ο χωρος φυλαξης των πουλιων μας τον χειμωνα,καποιοι λενε οτι με σωστη διατροφη ενα κλουβι καλου μεγεθους  εναν απανεμο χωρο και μια φωλια τα παραδεισια μπορουν να αντεξουν σε θερμοκρασιας κατω απο 5 βαθμους και μαλιστα ο οργανισμος τους δυναμωνει,εγω ως τωρα τον χειμωνα τα εβαζα μεσα αλλα φετος σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να τα αφησω εξω σε χωρο σχεδον απανεμο και να βαλω ναιλον στα κλουβια(με μια μερια ανοιχτη)ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας;Τι διατροφη να ακολουθησω; :winky:  :winky: 

δειτε και εδω:http://petbirds.gr/forum/t13112/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγω τα Γκούλντιαν μου τα είχα μέσα οπότε εμπειρία δεν έχω.Ξέρω όμως άτομο που έχει Γκούλντια και τα έχει έξω όλο το χρόνο.Επίσης γνωρίζω ότι έχει και γέννες χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## tonis!

παιδια θελω τις γνωμες  ολων  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Marilenaki

εγω οταν ειχα παλια παραδεισια τα γκουλντιαν παντα τα ειχα μεσα στο σπιτι οταν αρχιζαν τα πρωτα κρυα. 
τα ζεμπρακια τα ειχα εξω και δεν μου ειχαν παθει ποτε τιποτα απο το κρυο.

----------


## ria

αντωνη πιστευω οτι και εξω δεν θα εχεις προβλημα εγω φετος θα αφησω τους κοινωνικους εξω...σε προφυλαγμενο χωρο και με τεντα...ξερω επισης παιδι απο το φορουμ που εχει εξω και γκουλντιαν και κοινωνικους με γεννες κτλ..και δεν ειχε μεχρι τωρα προβλημα!!!  [περαν της προστασιας ναυλον κτλ,σιγουρα και μια οσο το δυνατον πλουσια διατροφη θα ειναι ιδανικη ωστε να μην εχεις απωλιες..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τετοια να λετε να αρχισω τις κατασκευες...

και εγω το ειχα απορεια...δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι λιγοτερο εχουν σαν οργανισμει απο τα καναρινια και δεν μπορουν να αντεξουν...

----------


## tonis!

αυτο που αποκομησα εγω απο αρθρα κτλ ειναι οτι δεν τα πειραζει τοσο κρυο  τα πουλια οσο ο αερας,θα μπορουσε καποιος επισης να μας πει μια πλουσια διατροφη για τον χειμωνα;

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι ετσι ειναι οπως κ ολα τα πουλια αλλωστε ο αερας ειναι που κανει τη ζημια. Εγω αυτο που διαβασα καπου ειναι οτι ειναι παρα πολυ ανθεκτικα πουλια στο κρυο τα παραδεισια...αν ειχα κ γω εξω θα τ αφηνα, με καλη διατροφη κ επενδυση στο κλουβι

----------


## ria

μια πλουσια διατροφη θεωρειται το βασικο μειγμα σπορων για παραδεισια υπαρχουν και καποια τυπου premium που περιεχουν λιγο πιο μεγαλη ποικιλια σπορων στο υπαρχον μειγμα..κεχρι σε τσαμπι εγω εβαζα 1 φορα στις 10 μερες το λατρευουν και εξαφανιζεται αμεσως..επισης χορηγω σχεδον καθημερινα καποιο μειγμα που φτιαχνω εγω με αυγοτροφη orlux ,αηδονοτροφη bogena, ενα μειγμα για παραδεισια tonicum και πελλετς για παραδεισια.
...η αυγοτροφη εξαρταται εννοειται και απο τι τρωνε και τι οχι..εμενα ειναι ιδιαιτερα περιεργα και τρωνε μονο αυτη παρολο που εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα..καλο ειναι λοιπον να κανεις διαφορες δοκιμες να δεις τι προτιμουν πιο πολυ..σουπιοκοκκαλο και οστρακα υπαρχουν παντα στο κλουβι και ισως μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο καθε 1-2 μηνες..
πιστευω οτι ειναι το ιδανικο..τουλαχιστον για την εμπειρια μ φετος με τους κοινωνικους αλλα και με τα ζεμπρακια πριν 1 χρονο που αποφασισα να ειναι μονιμα σε εξωτερικο χωρο..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εγω αν και ξεκινησα τωρα θα σου πω τι κανω με τα ζεβρακια μου.....Τα εχω σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβακι με αρκετες φωλιες μεσα.....Γυρω γυρω το εχω ντυσει με μελαμινη(το ξυλο ειναι πολυ θερμο γενικοτερα και δεν περναει αερας οπως απο το χαρτονι)και απο πανω χοντρο ναϋλον σαν αυτο που βαζουμε για τραπεζομαντηλο.....Διαφανο εννοειται.....Τωρα τι να σου πω.....Θα ειναι ο πρωτος τους χειμωνας.....Στα υπολοιπα που το κανω ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## vikitaspaw

Εξαρταται βεβαια παντα κ απ το μερος που θα ναι τα πουλια το χειμωνα..π.χ. αλλο η Κρητη άλλο η Φλωρινα..

----------


## panos70

Εγω που μενω στο κιλκις  και τις παγωμενες νυχτες εχει πεση εως και -10 ειναι δυνατον να αντεξουν; παντος απο τους φιλους μου που εχουν καναρινια και τα εχουν εξω καλημενα βεβαια χωρεις να τα χτυπα ο αερας,  δεν ακουσα να του ψοφησε καποιο απο το κρυο για παραδεισια δεν ξερω, τωρα στην Αθηνα ποσο μπωρει να πεσει η θερμοκρασια,συμφωνω με τη Viki

----------

